# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Mounted in moonkin form

## gregzoid2

Simply sipping a noggenfogger to change into a skeleton allows you to mount while in moonkin form, mounting usually breaks the form but the skeleton buff let's it stay on for some reason.
It's not just a display glitch, I'm getting the haste/crit buff, the big armor buff, and owlkin frenzy is proccing from hits.

I haven't tested this too much so I can't confirm these but you should be:
immune to polymorphs, 
and you can /cancelaura the moonkin form one time to break out of a root/slow while still remaining mounted. 
Also the big armor buff could cause you to get dazed less? And ofcourse it saves us boomies a GCD after dismounting.

Unfortunately clicking off the skeleton buff does not make you a big moonkin on a mount, it just shows your character model until your dismount.

----------


## Strath2121

Savory deviate delight will achieve the same effect without having to do the quest chain. Any display model change can be applied over a shapeshift form without cancelling the form. If you do this as a feral, you will be able to see your weapon model when attacking in bear or car form as well (haven't done that since prepatch but should still work I dont think they changed anything).

----------

